# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  تنظیم IIS

## mrsh_1988

سلام
چطوری می تونم IIS رو برای php تنظیم کنم?
اگر فایل pdf یا عکسی دارید لطفا بزارید

----------


## mooQTeam

سلام

Zend Server موقع نصب ازت میپرسه که جدا نصب کنه یا را روی IIS :) که همراه خودش امکانات لازم php رو برات نصب خواهد کرد 

تشکر//

----------


## PajohanCo

من wamp server رو نصب میکنم ولی وقتی میخوام با asp.net کار میکنم باید IIS رو نصب کنم و وقتی میخوام Php کار کنم باید IIS رو پاک کنم تا wamp به درستی کار کنه.
میشه همزمان هر دو رو فعال کرد؟

----------


## ALI1350

> من wamp server رو نصب میکنم ولی وقتی میخوام با ASP.NET کار میکنم باید IIS رو نصب کنم و وقتی میخوام Php کار کنم باید IIS رو پاک کنم تا wamp به درستی کار کنه.
> میشه همزمان هر دو رو فعال کرد؟


با سلام امکان نداره ولی می توان با چندتنظیم احتیاج به پاک کردن نداشته باشی و هرکدام را که خواستی فعال کنی

----------

